# Honda HS624 Value What's it worth?



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a HS624 track unit that was given to me but don't need it and want to sell it but have no idea how old it is or what it is worth. It runs great and I just serviced the auger and replaced some old shear pins etc has some rust on housing but tracks are in excellent shape 
What should I ask for it?


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that's a 1991 model. can tell by gear shift knob. around here those go for $400-1200 depending on condition. it depends where u live, how much snow you get , time of year , etc etc etc.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Those little old HS 624 machines were built like a Timex watch. They took a lot of abuse and just kept on running. Those little things did a lot of work and just kept on going, like the "Energizer Bunny".
We see many of them still running and get called out when the newer bigger models of different manufacturers fail, the little old Honda comes in and finishes up the job or gets called out when the others can't handle the rough stuff. Those little things surprised a lot of people when they saw the amount of work they did and didn't fail or clog. They were one tough little machine. Too bad Honda doesn't build them anymore, and doesn't build the new machines as good as they built those.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

I haven’t tried it so not sure how it works. Maybe I will hang onto it until the first snowfall give it a try and then put it up for sale. I was thinking $750-800 but not sure. Hard to believe it’s a 1991. If that’s the case it is in remarkably good condition for a 91


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you are better off to list higher and take less if if comes down to it. might be worth trying for $1200 and go for taking $1000. got to remember orangputeh is in the US so the range he mentioned is about $500-1500 CAD. i think you might be able to get $1000 for it. a quick seach of kijiji had this pop up and it looks in worse shape than yours for $750








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Wow look at the greasy housing on that. The million dollar question is will he get $750 for that greasy looking unit. Maybe I should be more like $1100 .... I don’t know it seems like too much for a 1991 unit. But the Honda tracked blowers are/were more expensive than other makes that have wheels.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ya. you almost need to look locally at what people are asking for similar machines. also take into consideration that new honda's start at $2600 plus tax. that would be pretty much $3k here in Ontario and that is only for a 22" machine. the 24" machine seems to be about $1000 more. $1100 used for a nice used machine is definitely better than the price new. 
. Snowblowers | Honda Power Equipment


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> ya. you almost need to look locally at what people are asking for similar machines. also take into consideration that new honda's start at $2600 plus tax. that would be pretty much $3k here in Ontario and that is only for a 22" machine. the 24" machine seems to be about $1000 more. $1100 used for a nice used machine is definitely better than the price new.
> . Snowblowers | Honda Power Equipment


sold this 624 yesterday for over 1k ( in US ). I have the exact same model with wheels for about 10 years and it's a remarkable blowing machine. just as good as any 928 I have used. dont know why . On a wheeled model the auger housing is taller and the augers are bigger than on a tracked model. Lot of demand for good 624-724's around here. Dont last long on classifieds.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> you are better off to list higher and take less if if comes down to it. might be worth trying for $1200 and go for taking $1000. got to remember orangputeh is in the US so the range he mentioned is about $500-1500 CAD. i think you might be able to get $1000 for it. a quick seach of kijiji had this pop up and it looks in worse shape than yours for $750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya. that's rough looking. around a $500 US machine around here.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ya. that's rough looking. around a $500 US machine around here.


he is only asking about $570 US so not far off what you see them go for. ya it definitely looks rough. i am betting it would likely be a nightmare to get apart with all the rust. definitely looks in way worse shape than lowufo's machine.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

I think that I will hang onto it until it snows and then I can check the operation so I know it works as it should. Then I will list it for sale knowing it works properly. Other units I see on Kijiji right now that are 1200-1500 Cdn look to have no rust on the housing. Mine does have some rust on the housing on the sides and the bottom. The left hand of the housing is getting thin. If I was going to keep it I would weld a couples pieces on and re paint housing. But because I am selling it I don’t want to get to carried away with it at the moment. So I think I will start at $975 Cdn and see where it goes. If it had no rust I would go $1100-1200


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

to me the rust looks like pretty minor surface rust unless it looks worse in person than it does in the photos you posted. i would still say aim high unless you just want it gone. if you list it cheap you will definitely know it since you will get flooded with e-mails and it generally looks bad if you raise the price after you realize you may have it listed a bit cheap. heck i have listed a couple machines lately for about $100 less than market value and had them sold and gone within 24 hours with lots of people interested


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Is this Canada or East Coastal US? They use salt , dont they? Man they ruin these machines. I'd hate to work on them. I watch donyboy's videos and the stuff he has to work on.........gosh dang. ( family site )

unless this blower has just been left out in elements for the last 15-20 years.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

That 624 is in way better condition than most of the ones I see around her or even in Canada. My in-laws are from Toronto and I have kind of kept an eye on the GTA market as I have been looking for a Canadian HS928 or HS1332 with electric start/chute etc. You can easily ask $1500 CAD for that machine, that of course depends on what part of Canada you are from; the rust is only surface rust, nothing like a bit of touch up paint cant fix. 

More importantly your augers are in good shape, thats a good selling point as most of the 624 around her, especially tracked units have augers that are worn down to nothing.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

On a side note, this is a 624 I restored a while back for my brother; his ex-wife has it now and I built him an 1132 since, every time he uses his 1132 he tells me how much he miss the 624 as that thing was an animal and very easy to maneuver.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd give you $400 American as-is, but since the border is understandably closed, I cant get there!
How 'bout we meet at the nearest international bridge and let it drive itself across the bridge to the USA?
Douse it in Isopropyl and send it on its' way!
I'll meet it on the other side.
I have a drone and could airlift you the cash.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Forecast says 3-4” of snow overnight and into tomorrow so looks like I might get a chance to try it out 😀


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> On a side note, this is a 624 I restored a while back for my brother; his ex-wife has it now and I built him an 1132 since, every time he uses his 1132 he tells me how much he miss the 624 as that thing was an animal and very easy to maneuver.


I have a 624 wheeled model like this and it's amazing. The wheeled Honda's have a taller bucket and larger augers than the tracked.







People think it's a 928 the way it throws. I have blown 3 feet of snow with no problem. Must have been built a day when the guys didnt come in hungover or something.

will NEVER NEVER EVER sell it.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Snow arrived as predicted so I am having a coffee and watching it pile up. I am looking forward to giving the Honda a try and see how she does 😀❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for the replies I used the blower today and it worked really good only complaint is the chute is a bit too small. Other than that it worked perfect. Sold it today in 4 hours. Got $950 cash so pretty happy with that. I probably could have got more but to be honest I wanted it gone quick and didn’t want to fool around selling it. Both of us were very happy with the deal so it worked out perfectly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lowufo said:


> Snow arrived as predicted so I am having a coffee and watching it pile up. I am looking forward to giving the Honda a try and see how she does 😀❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


win win


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is good. the fact that you were able to sell it in only 4 hours just proves you were asking too little but as long as you are happy that is all that matters. i am guessing you had lots of other interested parties in that short time span.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah I might have got a touch more or I might not of if it was more money who knows. Maybe we were just lucky and found the right person? I guess we won’t know for sure but either way it worked out perfectly and didn’t take a month to sell it 🤗🤗


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

I prefer the wheeled units to the tracked, but the tracked 624 might be my favorite looking Honda of all time. Something about how small it is and how much work it can do.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

That's a $400-$600 in ohio. I used it once and decided to keep it as my personal blower.


----------



## lowufo (Oct 17, 2020)

Already sold the unit last weekend for $950 😀


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I bought this one for $750 🇨🇦.


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

Good haul! What's the skirting under the exhaust and carb? I've never seen that before.



Wilson said:


> I bought this one for $750 🇨🇦.
> View attachment 170462
> View attachment 170462


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

sgagnon2020 said:


> Good haul! What's the skirting under the exhaust and carb? I've never seen that before.


That’s the way it came....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

sgagnon2020 said:


> Good haul! What's the skirting under the exhaust and carb? I've never seen that before.


The HSS622CTD1 has similar, if somewhat smaller skirting. Must be a Canada special spec item on the Japan-built HS624 in the transitional era. This picture is the only other HS624 I'd seen with the skirting, and it's in Bulgaria:









Of course, now I'm seeing them everywhere (Edmonton, AB, Canada):


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I also have these two machines sitting in my garage... The machine in the front is a half bred of sorts. It’s a brand new original 5 hp Briggs and Stratton but the motor has been replaced with one off a 10 year old 11.5 hp Sears Craftsman I had. I found 5 hp wasn’t cutting it. The machine in the back is a single stage Craftsman for my wife to use.
It’s 208 cc and 4 years old. I bought that one just recently on Facebook Market place for $225.00, it’s mint for its age.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

We take of senior citizen neighbour’s driveways on our street. For those really big dumpings of snow we just dig out the plow.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Wilson said:


> We take of senior citizen neighbour’s driveways on our street. For those really big dumpings of snow we just dig out the plow.


hahaha that is almost too nice of a vehicle to be plowing with. almost need something like my daily driver for plowing. i had someone tell me these make a good nearly unstoppable plow vehicle because of the size and weight distribution. i know when i throw it in 4 low it will pull a vehicle behind it will no gas needed with no effort at all. i could imagine it pushing snow just as easily.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

My 1989 Blazer is a 10 footer. It looks really nice from 10 feet away. But it is 31 years old. It's body is bubbling a bit in the rear wheel well arches. It does the trick though for those heavy end of the driveway piles left by the town plows.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

hahaha i still see worse on the road lol. i have wanted to get a plow but just can't bring myself to do it. my leafs already bend the wrong way up front and i only got a 318. no need to ad more weight to the front end. plus then it also adds more wear and tear to the front end. always fixing 1 thing or another


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

So true. I rely on my snow blowers to do most of my neighbors. The plow is mainly for my personal driveway; which is big...


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Wilson said:


> So true. I rely on my snow blowers to do most of my neighbors. The plow is mainly for my personal driveway; which is big...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a decent size but almost a bit small for a plow. my sister shovels a driveway about that size. her driveway can hold about 6-7 vehicles depending on how you park. she refuses to use a snowblower. for a driveway your size the blower you got is likely a bit on the small side but will do the job. i got a 24" machine at my sisters place and it does the job even tho a larger machine would likely do the job a bit quicker. i mainly got a smaller machine for there hoping my nephew might be willing to try and clear the driveway eventually.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Wilson said:


> I bought this one for $750 .


That's unreal

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

It was a old fellow who no longer could maintain his driveway. His nephew put the ad up in the local classified site and I was the first one to show up with cash in hand. I originally had buyers remorse for the first day after buying it too.😝

It came with a note book that he logged in every maintenance and service record for the snowblower


----------

